# Heat press with Avery transfer paper



## Kungfu2015

Just brought a heat press I did a search in this forum and some said the temperature should be 325 , 350 , 475 when using Avery heat transfer paper. So which is the correct temperature for this Avery paper? How many second should I heat it for? Do I wait until the paper transfer cool off before peeling or do it while it hot?

Thank you


----------



## elcielo

Avery transfer paper is not the transfer paper of choice in these parts. If you were using a more commonly used paper, like Jet Pro Softstretch, your heat setting would have been 375 degrees F for 30 seconds.


----------



## EXTouch

I have a hotronix clam press. We have used Avery in a bind before and we used the same settings that we were currently using for JPSS. 

Every press is different. So I'd buy enough to play around with the settings before actually pressing your products. 

If you can, I'd wait and just order some good transfer paper. You'll be happier in the end. A lot of places (in the list to the left) can get your paper in a day or two and you don't necessarily need a business to purchase. 

Good Luck!


----------



## EXTouch

Where did you buy your press, everywhere I buy a press they're either trying to sell me paper or they give me a pack or two for free to try out.


----------

